Ask HN: Are there human friendlier alternatives to Captchas or Google reCAPTCHA? - philippnagel
======
codegladiator
I close the signup/login if it shows google recaptcha. I don't want to be
training their neural networks for free. I will not solve those captchas.
Converting book text to text was fine, but i am not selecting which images has
cars and which one doesn't.

------
patrickgordon
Startup from Brisbane, Australia.

[https://www.funcaptcha.com/](https://www.funcaptcha.com/)

------
dpandya
What issue are you facing with Capchas at the moment?

~~~
philippnagel
It is super annoying. For example every time I visit a site implementing
Google reCAPTCHA I am asked to select cars or signs on photographs.

As a dev that cares about UX I wondered whether there are better solutions or
ideas out there.

~~~
dpandya
Google also offers "checkboxes" that measure your mouse movement to see if
you're a human. Maybe those are more to your tastes?

~~~
dangrossman
That's the same service. If Google's confidence that you are human is not high
enough, they don't show the checkbox, they show the "click all the images that
are [label]" test instead.

